# Any English couples in Pisa/Lucca?



## DLewis

Hello,

I'm on the look out for any English couples currently running a business in Pisa/Lucca/nearby who would be able to advise a couple who are taking the brave step of giving up their jobs in the UK and moving to Italy to buy a business.

I work for a TV production company called True North and we're making a new lifestyle series for Channel 4 about families who are relocating and setting up businesses. We will be filming with one of our couples in Pisa this Saturday (20th April) and would love to find a couple who can spare half an hour on Saturday to have a chat with our guys, tell them how their lifestyle will change and help answer any of the questions and worries they have. We need people who have already taken on a move from their home country to take on a business in or around Pisa.

We're a small, friendly crew and the couple we are working with are lovely too. As well as our gratitude we'll pay you with coffee and cake for your trouble (and of course cover any travel costs)!

Please email me at [email protected] if you or anyone you know can help!

Many thanks,

Daniel Lewis


----------

